# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Humanizmi

## Estella

C'fare eshte humanizmi? C'fare qellimi ka?

"Humanizmi është një tezë që është përdorur nga fuqitë ekzistuese në botë, të cilat i kontrollojnë fatet e popujve tjerë, me qëllim të vendosjes së marrëdhënieve të përcipta dhe false ndërmjet kolonizatorëve dhe të kolonizuarve. Humanizmi synon të eliminojë gjendjen natyrore të miqësisë, të luftës dhe të mërisë ndërmjet dy poleve të kundërta dhe ndërmjet tyre të krijojë një paqe mistike, humaniste dhe të përgjithshme. "

Duke marre shkas nga ky paragraf i lexuar  hapa kete teme te pyes antaret se c'fare mendimi kane per humanizmin. A eshte shperdoruar humanizmi per shkaqet e caktuara te she shteti apo personi? A ka dallim nepermjet Lindjes dhe Perendimit kur flitet per humanizem? Cili eshte perkufizimi juaj per  fjalen "HUMANIZEM" ?

----------


## Estella

Sa cudi qe nuk eshte dhene asnje pergjigje ndaj kesaj teme kur ne cdo konkurse bukurie femrat permendin fjalen "Paqe & Humanizem"
Me vjen cudi qe nuk kam pare asnje reagim ndaj ketij subjekti.

----------


## Letersia 76

Humanizmi eshte fisnekeria dhe tradita qe tregon populli per popullin apo individi per individi por cdo here ne kuptim mirenjohes te fjales.......

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

...........




...........

----------


## ATMAN

Humanizmi është një doktrinë për dashurinë dhe ndjenjat njerëzore, artikuluar në mënyrë të pamatur këto kohë, dhe që ka një potencial lehtësisht të manipulueshëm nëpërmjet interpretimeve të ndryshme. Disa qarqe provojnë të imponojnë një kuptim të turbullt dhe abstrakt të humanizmit për popujt e hutuar dhe dyshimeve të lindura në zemrat e tyre. Duhet të jetë e vështirë të përputhësh me humanizmin qëndrimin e çuditshëm të kampionëve të mëshirës dhe dhembshurisë, për ata që janë përzier në anarki dhe terror për të shkatërruar unitetin e një vendi, me ata që kanë vrarë pa mëshirë njerëz të pafajshëm si një pjesë e veprimtarive shumëshekullore që synojnë shkatërrimin e mirëqenies për një komb, dhe akoma më keq, për ata që e bëjnë këtë në emër të vlerave

----------

